# Install 30 inch oven where a 36 inch oven fits



## era0zeus (Oct 19, 2009)

I would like to install an oven 30" that requires a cutout depth of 23 1/4", cutout height 27 3/4" and cutout width 28 1/2" into a place with the dimentions below:
This is probably meant for a 36 inch oven but it is way too expensive to purchase.
cutout depth:34 3/4"
cutout height:39 1/2
cutout width:24"
Is it possible?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It's possible, but how succesful it will look depends on the counter and cabinets you have. You will need to fill in these areas and it should not look like a patch job. It should not be obvious to the eye.
Pictures would help.
Ron


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Sure. But you'll have to add fillers to the face frame and stain to match.

Pictures certainly would help.


----------



## era0zeus (Oct 19, 2009)

*30" oven into a 36" opening*

The materials cannot be stained it is not real wood. It is some time of compressed wood with a white laminate on top. They can be painted. I do not have the actual picture of the opening. Will it be costly and time consuming to hire to do this job?


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

era...I would think with the proper tools...no more than 1/2 day.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

era0zeus said:


> The materials cannot be stained it is not real wood. It is some time of compressed wood with a white laminate on top. They can be painted. I do not have the actual picture of the opening. Will it be costly and time consuming to hire to do this job?


They sell this stuff at Home Depot/Lowes in the shelving section. This part should be a decent match.
What is the counter made out of? Laminate? If so, and you can get a hold of the pattern, you should be able to fill it in if you are careful and precise.
Ron


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I recently did on of these exact jobs. Could an average DIY do this--YES! I removed a 36" wide range and put a new 30" range into the space. NO, of course it did not fit into the larger space exactly. That's when I and the homeowner ( lady of the house) became innovative. Instead of trying to match her existing laminate counter top, which was faux-granite, we used contrasting pieces of remnant laminate material I obtained from a local cabinet shop. The shop gave me pieces large enought to do the job, and enough pieces so she could have some selection. After installing the new range, measuring for fill-in supports and such, I added the laminate to the top of the fill-in pieces level with the existing counter tops. I then used maybe 3/4" wide strips of this material, after sanding a small radius on the edges, to put over the seams on top. Can you tell there was work done in this area, for sure. BUT-was the customer happy, and does it look nice? For sure. And she also had the opportunity to have input into the final product. Good Luck, David


----------



## Augie Dog (Oct 22, 2009)

Is this a wall oven or a slide in range we are talking about here?


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

OP: I'm confused. If the space is larger than the oven it will work, but you'll have to fill. However, you state that the opening is 24" wide, and the oven requires 28 1/2". By my math that won't fit. Can you clarify? Of course, you could always make the opening larger, but then you're talking about removing cabinets. Can you get a picture?


----------

